# Does experience under a PE count before you take your FE?



## thomas cocker (Aug 25, 2011)

I took the FE 1.5 years after I started working under a PE. Can I use that experience when applying to take the PE or does the experience start after you take the FE?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

i really don't think it matters for most states. In IL you can take both tests the same weekend


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2011)

If I had to guess (and I am totally guessing) I would say yes. I've heard of people who have taken the FE and PE in successive test offerings, so those individuals would have to count experience prior to passing the FE, right?

Seems like that would be something you'd have to check with in your state though.


----------



## thomas cocker (Aug 25, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> If I had to guess (and I am totally guessing) I would say yes. I've heard of people who have takten the FE and PE in successive test offerings, so those individuals would have to count experience prior to passing the FE, right?
> Seems like that would be something you'd have to check with in your state though.




I forgot to say I'm located in Texas.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 25, 2011)

thomas cocker said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess (and I am totally guessing) I would say yes. I've heard of people who have takten the FE and PE in successive test offerings, so those individuals would have to count experience prior to passing the FE, right?
> ...


I know that in Texas the 4 years adds up regardless of when you pass the FE. A buddy of mine that lives in Texas had to retake the FE and all the time working under a PE prior to passing counted towards his four year requirement.


----------



## thomas cocker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jacob said:


> thomas cocker said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Ok that makes me feel better. Thanks for the help.


----------

